# How to disable automatic start of Thermo Top V?



## jarsiv (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi,

Same problem as in a locked thread but I want solution for this... 

I have a VW Passat 1,9 TDI year 2007 (luxline -->like trendline). The car has a factory installed auxiliary heater, Webasto Thermo Top V. It activates automatically, when engine is running, coolant and air temperature is low enough (coolant under 60°C (140°F), air temp under 5°C (41°F)) Stops when water is approx 75°C (167°F). 

There is also Webasto C-kit + timer 1533 which has been retrofitted in order to use heater as a parking heater, I can pre-heat my car (inside and engine) in winter before driving.

Is it possible to disable that automatically start with VCDS? I want to control Webasto only myself with timer 1533.



Problems appear for example when I start my Passat and drive shortly, about 5 minutes. The Webasto also starts even I don't need heating. It's not good for that kind of diesel heaters to start several times a day for a minutes - became sooty. I'd like to control it myself, when the heater should starts, manually by pressing timer's "Instant Heat" button, instead of that irritating automatic starting.

Another problem situation appear when it is freezing cold. If I uses preheat and then drive and engine coolant temperature reaches 90°C. Ok after that automatically start will not be activated and also I can press "Insant Heat" button because it is not necessary to use auxheater anymore. Ok then if I have to stop because traffic lights, engine coolant temperature will fall off because idle rpm and -20°C. So now automatic will start webasto for few minutes because of coolant temperaturf. This is not good for Webasto...

So is there change to disable that automatic control ("aux heating while drive") and still keep that control feature with timer 1533 (preheating and also for while drive heating if there is extreme cold)? How I can do it?

Already tried to uncheck Aux heater (18) from CAN-gateway module and installation list. It doesn't help at all...

There is a attachment of auto-scan. There are lots of fault codes because death battery, I think. I already clear DTC's.


```
Address 01: Engine        Labels: 03G-906-016-BKC.lbl
   Part No SW: 03G 906 021 LR    HW: 03G 906 021 AN
   Component: R4 1,9L EDC G000SG  9248  
   Revision: --H07---    Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
   Coding: 0000071
   Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
   VCID: 7AF1E95135C4794

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes        Labels: 3C0-614-109-C4.clb
   Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 C    HW: 3C0 614 109 C
   Component: J104    C4 440 V1   0003  
   Revision: --020---    Serial number: 00000776006660
   Coding: 0000258
   Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
   VCID: 1E39C5C1C9ACF54

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC        Labels: 3C0-907-044.lbl
   Part No SW: 3C0 907 044 CC    HW: 3C0 907 044 CC
   Component: ClimatronicPQ46 122 0707  
   Revision: 00122021    Serial number: 00000000000000
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 64CDB729A7409F4

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.        Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
   Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AL    HW: 3C0 937 049 AL
   Component: Bordnetz-SG     H54 2202  
   Revision: 00H54000    Serial number: 01000005149192
   Coding: 08828F0700041A00470A00000F000000000C59435C000100000000000000
   Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
   VCID: 73EFC47512AE08C

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C1 955 419 A  Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
   Component: Wischer 240707 003  0205  
   Coding: 00046997
   Shop #: WSC 00028  

4 Faults Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100010
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 3
                    Reset counter: 195
                    Mileage: 124037 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2011.08.27
                    Time: 11:59:00

             Freeze Frame:
                        OFF 
                    Voltage: 8.50 V
                        OFF 
                        ON 
                        OFF 
                        OFF 
                        OFF 

00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage 
            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100010
                    Fault Priority: 4
                    Fault Frequency: 3
                    Reset counter: 195
                    Mileage: 124037 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2011.08.26
                    Time: 12:17:00

             Freeze Frame:
                        OFF 
                    Voltage: 8.95 V
                        OFF 
                        ON 
                        OFF 
                        OFF 
                        OFF 

00153 - Windshield Wiper Motor;  Driver Side (V216) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100100
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 195
                    Mileage: 124063 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2011.10.18
                    Time: 00:00:00

             Freeze Frame:
                        ON 
                    Voltage: 11.50 V
                        ON 
                        ON 
                        OFF 
                        OFF 
                        ON 

01598 - Drive Battery Voltage 
            000 -  -  - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100000
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 3
                    Reset counter: 195
                    Mileage: 124053 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2011.09.21
                    Time: 00:03:00

             Freeze Frame:
                        ON 
                    Voltage: 13.95 V
                        ON 
                        ON 
                        OFF 
                        OFF 
                        OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags        Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl
   Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 M    HW: 3C0 909 605 M
   Component: 0B AIRBAG VW8   032 2522  
   Revision: 12032000    Serial number: 003B1PJ5JWTF  
   Coding: 0012354
   Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
   VCID: 30650B79A338734

1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel        Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW20.lbl
   Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 M    HW: 3C0 953 549 M
   Component: J0527               0015  
   Revision: 00006000    Serial number: 3C5953507BJ   
   Coding: 0000111
   Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
   VCID: 36693D61415C5D4

   Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
   Component: E0221           002 0010

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments        Labels: 3C0-920-xxx-17.lbl
   Part No SW: 3C0 920 871 E    HW: 3C0 920 871 E
   Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VD1 1216  
   Revision: V0002000    Serial number: 00000000000000
   Coding: 0007105
   Shop #: WSC 42500 205 66342
   VCID: 2649ED2191FC2D4

2 Faults Found:
00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage 
            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100010
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 7
                    Reset counter: 195
                    Mileage: 0 km
                    Time Indication: 0

00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100010
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 4
                    Reset counter: 195
                    Mileage: 124037 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2011.08.27
                    Time: 12:21:29


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 18: Aux. Heat        Labels: None
   Part No: 1K0 815 071 T
   Component: Standheizer     050 2504  
   Revision: 00050000    Serial number: 09009839000000
   Coding: 0001012
   Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
   VCID: 36693D61415C5D4

2 Faults Found:
02245 - Connection; RF Remote Control 
            004 - No Signal/Communication
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100100
                    Fault Priority: 5
                    Fault Frequency: 2
                    Reset counter: 181
                    Mileage: 1048575 km
                    Time Indication: 0

01406 - No Flame 
            000 -  - 
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100000
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 181
                    Mileage: 124751 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2012.01.13
                    Time: 17:13:00

             Freeze Frame:
                        Start
                    Temperature: 80.0°C
                    Temperature: 80.0°C
                    Voltage: 14.53 V


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway        Labels: 3C0-907-530.lbl
   Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 E    HW: 3C0 907 951 
   Component: J533__Gateway   H10 0080  
   Revision:   H10       Serial number: 1200P0782400EE
   Coding: F9801F46000A021002
   Shop #: WSC 11400 205 08726
   VCID: 234FF435E2CED8C

1 Fault Found:
01207 - Control Module for Auxiliary Heater (J364) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100100
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 8
                    Reset counter: 220
                    Mileage: 124036 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2011.03.13
                    Time: 15:09:46


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer        Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb
   Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AB    HW: 3C0 959 433 AB
   Component:    IMMO         043 0383  
   Revision: 00043000    Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
   Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
   VCID: 6AD1D9114564C94

   Part No: 3C0 905 861 G
   Component:    ELV          027 0380
   3C0905861G     ELV          027 0380   

1 Fault Found:
02812 - Supply Voltage (Terminal 30) for Electronic Steering Column Lock 
            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100010
                    Fault Priority: 5
                    Fault Frequency: 6
                    Reset counter: 195
                    Mileage: 0 km
                    Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver        Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 P    HW: 1K0 959 793 L
   Component: J386  TUER-SG FT    1131  
   Revision: 32008001    Serial number: 00000010878911
   Coding: 0000053
   Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
   VCID: 3B7F2C557A7E80C

2 Faults Found:
01811 - Supply Voltage for Door Controller; Drivers Side (J386) 
            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100010
                    Fault Priority: 4
                    Fault Frequency: 2
                    Reset counter: 194
                    Mileage: 124037 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2011.08.27
                    Time: 11:59:18

00932 - Electric Window Motor; Drivers Side (V147) 
            005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100101
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 194
                    Mileage: 0 km
                    Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist        Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
   Part No: 1K1 909 144 M
   Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.134 H08 1901  
   Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
   VCID: 356B3A6D5C5A56C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.        Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
   Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AB    HW: 3C0 959 433 AB
   Component:    KSG PQ46 ELV 043 0472  
   Revision: 00043000    Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
   Coding: 00910A0801860E763004941570084B0B603C00
   Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
   VCID: 6AD1D9114564C94

   Component:   Sounder n.mounted     

   Component:       NGS n.mounted     

   Component:      IRUE n.mounted     

1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100010
                    Fault Priority: 4
                    Fault Frequency: 4
                    Reset counter: 195
                    Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass.        Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 P    HW: 1K0 959 792 L
   Component: J387  TUER-SG BT    1131  
   Revision: 32008001    Serial number: 00000070478912
   Coding: 0000052
   Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
   VCID: 3C7D2F497F70874

2 Faults Found:
01812 - Supply Voltage for Door Controller; Pass. Side (J387) 
            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100010
                    Fault Priority: 4
                    Fault Frequency: 2
                    Reset counter: 194
                    Mileage: 124037 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2011.08.27
                    Time: 11:59:18

00933 - Electric Window Motor; Passenger Side (V148) 
            005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100101
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 195
                    Mileage: 124053 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2011.09.21
                    Time: 00:00:50


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake        Labels: 5N0-907-801.clb
   Part No SW: 3C0 907 801 J    HW: 3C0 907 801 J
   Component: J540 EPB3  VW-09393 0009  
   Revision:   008       Serial number: 00000000163642
   Coding: 0000056
   Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
   VCID: 2953E61D80E202C

1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100010
                    Fault Priority: 1
                    Fault Frequency: 2
                    Reset counter: 193
                    Time Indication: 0

             Freeze Frame:
                    Voltage: 8.00 V
                    Count: 50
                         -
                    Hex Value: 0x0860
                    Hex Value: 0x0088
                    Hex Value: 0x0101


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio        Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
   Part No: 1K0 035 186 AD
   Component: Radio GR0       034 0033  
   Revision: 0003404S    Serial number: VWZ2Z2G3146453
   Coding: 0040400
   Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
   VCID: 68D5A3195B68FB4

1 Fault Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30  
            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 69: Trailer        Labels: 1K0-907-383-MY7.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K0 907 383     HW: 1K0 907 383 
   Component: ANHAENGERELEKTR 003 0020  
   Coding: 0000001
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: EAD15911C564494

3 Faults Found:
02566 - Trailer; Left Turn Signals (M62) 
            011 - Open Circuit
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01111011
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 144
                    Mileage: 123772 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2011.01.26
                    Time: 12:35:00

02565 - Trailer; Right Turn Signals (M63) 
            011 - Open Circuit
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01111011
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 144
                    Mileage: 123772 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2011.01.26
                    Time: 12:35:00

02562 - Trailer; Brake Lamps 
            011 - Open Circuit
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01111011
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 144
                    Mileage: 123772 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2011.01.26
                    Time: 12:35:00


End   ---------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## Blackfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Try in Adaption channel 006.


----------



## jarsiv (Jan 15, 2012)

Ok, I just send control module maps to Ross-Tech and waiting for comments. You can see that there are not labels in 18 module. Maybe I should wait for Ross-Tech's comments before playing with adaption channels.


----------



## jarsiv (Jan 15, 2012)

They did not found anything what will take off that automatically start.

With 2007 Passat there is not "econ" button in climatronic. With econ-mode aux.heater will not start automatically. I just wonder is possible to apply econ-mode with vcds?


----------



## jarsiv (Jan 15, 2012)

Blackfinger said:


> Try in Adaption channel 006.


Have you any source, is this correct channel?


----------



## lgibson (Jun 13, 2007)

*A003,6?*



jarsiv said:


> Have you any source, is this correct channel?


You could try saving a "0" there as in my Touareg file 7L6815071.
Leaving your tank door ajar should be a quick and dirty fix too!


----------



## jarsiv (Jan 15, 2012)

So fuel tank door open will reject automatic start?  Nice thing but not practical 

There was already "0" in 006...


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

Sorry to bring this thread back. 

jarsiv, how did you retrofit the timer? Any re-wiring required?? Got the same heater and would like to do this! )

Thank you


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Hello Mescaline....

Could you please post an auto-scan?
Its a rule of the forum.

Thank you


----------



## jaah (Dec 29, 2006)

I have same problem with skoda yeti...

Here comes autoscan:

```
Saturday,06,December,2014,12:47:39:64262
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 14.10.0.0
Data version: 20141022

Dealer/Shop Name: TOS
Workshop Code: 123 12345 012345

VIN: TMBLD95L7B6050077   License Plate: YETI
Mileage: 98280km-61068mi   Repair Order: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 5L (7N0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 18 19 22 25 42 44 46 52 55 56 62
          69 72

VIN: TMBLD95L7B6050077   Mileage: 98280km-61068miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
18-Aux. Heat -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
22-AWD -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Headlight Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
69-Trailer -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (J623-CFHC)       Labels: 03L-906-018-CFF.clb
   Part No SW: 03L 906 018 DB    HW: 03L 906 018 BR
   Component: R4 2,0L EDC   H23 7098  
   Revision: 42H23---    Serial number:               
   Coding: 001D001A042600080000
   Shop #: WSC 33361 790 00999
   ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM20TDI01103L906018DB 003004
   ROD: EV_ECM20TDI01103L906018DB.rod
   VCID: 6DDA3F44BC6AF849B4D-8038

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans        Labels: 02E-927-770.lbl
   Part No SW: 02E 300 013 L    HW: 02E 927 770 AL
   Component: GSG DSG AG6     511 2601  
   Revision: 05351112    Serial number: 00001102231030
   Coding: 0000020
   Shop #: WSC 33361 790 00999
   VCID: 1A302498D564BFF181F-804F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104)       Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
   Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BE    HW: 1K0 907 379 BE
   Component: ESP MK60EC1   H31 0108  
   Revision: 00H31001    
   Coding: 913F400E092701FA890B02EB9020804A350000
   Shop #: WSC 33361 790 00999
   VCID: 76E81028C13C3B91457-8023

1 Fault Found:
02214 - Tire Pressure Warning 
            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100010
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 2
                    Reset counter: 221
                    Mileage: 97273 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2014.11.27
                    Time: 17:32:47

             Freeze Frame:
                    Count: 0
                    Count: 32768
                    Count: 4608
                    Count: 397
                    Count: 51712
                    Count: 0
                    Count: 1279
                    Count: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255)       Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
   Part No SW: 3T0 907 044 BG    HW: 3T0 907 044 BG
   Component: Climatronic   H16 0402  
   Revision: 00006001    
   Coding: 0000000002
   Shop #: WSC 33361 790 00999
   ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01010
   ROD: EV_ClimaAutoBasis_SK12.rod
   VCID: 78F41E10C3284DE157B-802D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519)       Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
   Part No SW: 1K0 937 086 H    HW: 1K0 937 086 H
   Component: BCM PQ35  M   103 0615  
   Revision: 00103 AD    
   Coding: 40000AB8E81708C040080080100089E4477C00AE726DA5605C8540000040
   Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
   VCID: 356AD7249CBA70898CD-8060

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 5L1 955 119 A  Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
   Component: SK356  26  0604 
   Coding: 00F7B5

   Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH  Labels: 1K0-955-559-AG.CLB
   Component: RLS 100311 05  54  0403 
   Coding: 0730ED

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446)       Labels: 5J0-919-475.clb
   Part No SW: 5J0 919 475 A    HW: 5J0 919 475 A
   Component: PARKHILFE 4K  H11 0005  
   Revision: --H11---    Serial number: 32901106900226
   Coding: 110113
   Shop #: WSC 33361 790 00999
   ASAM Dataset: EV_EPHVA14SKxxx0000 001001
   ROD: EV_EPHVA14SKxxx0000_SK35.rod
   VCID: 336EE93C9ACE6EB9A29-8066

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234)       Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
   Part No SW: 5C0 959 655 D    HW: 5C0 959 655 D
   Component: AirbagVW10G   013 0613  
   Serial number: 003G7RA00V6E  
   Coding: 00005431
   Shop #: WSC 33361 790 00999
   ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01014
   ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_SK35.rod
   VCID: 336EE93C9ACE6EB9A29-8066

   Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354     HW: 5K0 959 354 
   Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V  H01 ---- 
   Serial number: 3572MSME2D72335DZZZ+

   Crash sensor for side airbag; front passenger side: 
   Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354     HW: 5K0 959 354 
   Component: S.Sens.Beif.V  H01 ---- 
   Serial number: 3582MSME5E08345DZZZ3

   Crash sensor for side airbag; rear; driver side: 
   Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H  --- ---- 
   Serial number: 3512QSME7434072BZZZT

   Crash sensor for side airbag; rear; passenger side: 
   Component: S.Sens.Beif.H  --- ---- 
   Serial number: 3522QSME6818072BZZZZ

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527)       Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
   Part No SW: 5K0 953 521 AT    HW: 5K0 953 569 B
   Component: LENKS.MODUL   014 0140  
   Revision: FF010040    Serial number: 20110309300751
   Coding: 1882140000
   Shop #: WSC 33361 790 00999
   ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS A01004
   ROD: EV_SMLSNGVOLWS.rod
   VCID: 7EF80808E10C73D11D7-802B

   Multi Function Steering Wheel Control Module: 
   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3T0 959 537     HW: 3T0 959 537   Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
   Component: E221__MFL-URO  H07 0012 
   Coding: 800000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285)       Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
   Part No SW: 5L0 920 840 H    HW: 5L0 920 840 H
   Component: KOMBI         H21 0420  
   Serial number: 00000000000000
   Coding: 120E01
   Shop #: WSC 33361 790 00999
   ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
   ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE25.rod
   VCID: 3064E6306BD855A1DFB-8065

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 18: Aux. Heat        Labels: 1K0-815-007.clb
   Part No: 7N0 963 272 A
   Component: Standheizer     043 4730  
   Revision: 00043000    Serial number: 09022127000000
   Coding: 0030012
   Shop #: WSC 33361 790 00065
   VCID: 336EE93C52CE6EB9A29-8066

1 Fault Found:
00664 - Fuel gauge 
            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100010
                    Fault Priority: 7
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 221
                    Mileage: 97947 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2014.12.03
                    Time: 11:44:50


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533)       Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
   Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 C    HW: 1K0 907 951 
   Component: J533  Gateway H37 0614  
   Revision:   H37       Serial number: 120311F2000551
   Coding: 356302
   Shop #: WSC 33361 790 00999
   VCID: 3064E63063D855A1DFB-8065

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD        Labels: Redir Fail!
   Part No SW: 0BR 907 554 B    HW: 0BR 907 554 B
   Component: Haldex 4Motion      3017  
   Coding: 0000005
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 448CBAE00760D9010B3-8011

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334)       Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
   Part No SW: 5K0 953 234     HW: 5K0 953 234 
   Component: IMMO          H21 0420  
   Serial number: 00000000000000
   Coding: 000000
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008
   ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE25.rod
   VCID: 6AD034588D84EF71D1F-803F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386)       Labels: 7N0-959-793.clb
   Part No SW: 7N0 959 793 E    HW: 7N0 959 793 A
   Component: TSG FA        H04 0400  
   Revision:             Serial number: 0000012258695 
   Coding: 011502208000231003
   Shop #: WSC 33361 790 00999
   VCID: 448CBAE0C760D9010B3-8011

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist        Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
   Part No: 1K0 909 144 M
   Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 71     3201  
   Revision: 00H20000    
   Shop #: WSC 33361 790 00999
   VCID: 346CEA2057C06981BB3-8061

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387)       Labels: 7N0-959-792.clb
   Part No SW: 7N0 959 792 E    HW: 7N0 959 792 A
   Component: TSG BF        H04 0400  
   Revision:             Serial number: 0000012357207 
   Coding: 011500208000231003
   Shop #: WSC 33361 790 00999
   VCID: 438EB9FCC26EDE39329-8016

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Headlight Range        Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
   Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C    HW: 5M0 907 357 C
   Component: AFS-Steuergeraet    0148  
   Revision: 00H04000    Serial number:               
   Coding: 3703835
   Shop #: WSC 33361 790 00999
   VCID: 346CEA2057C06981BB3-8061

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 941 329 
   Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l    0008  
   Coding: 00000056

   Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 941 329 
   Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r    0008  
   Coding: 00000056

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503)       Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
   Part No SW: 1Z0 035 161 N    HW: 1Z0 035 161 N
   Component: Radio-SWING   012 0036  
   Revision: -----16S    Serial number: SKZ4Z2L1168315
   Coding: 0D0004000001
   Shop #: WSC 33361 790 00999
   VCID: 3972DB14B0A294E9685-806C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left (J388)       Labels: 7N0-959-795.clb
   Part No SW: 7N0 959 795 D    HW: 7N0 959 795 
   Component: TSG HL        H03 0400  
   Revision:             Serial number: 0000012383762 
   Coding: 010000200000531003
   Shop #: WSC 33361 790 00999
   VCID: 458AA7E4CC5AE0091CD-8010

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 69: Trailer (J345)       Labels: 1K0-907-383-MY8.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K0 907 383 F    HW: 1K0 907 383 F
   Component: Anhaenger     H09 0100  
   Revision: 3A001001    Serial number: 00000144335952
   Coding: 410D000100000000
   Shop #: WSC 33361 790 00999
   VCID: 3064E63063D855A1DFB-8065

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right (J389)       Labels: 7N0-959-795.clb
   Part No SW: 7N0 959 795 D    HW: 7N0 959 795 
   Component: TSG HR        H03 0400  
   Revision:             Serial number: 0000012365379 
   Coding: 010000200000531003
   Shop #: WSC 33361 790 00999
   VCID: 458AA7E4CC5AE0091CD-8010

No fault code found.

End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 03:25)--------------------------
```


```
;SW:7N0-963-272-A   HW: ---  Aux. Heat
;Component:Standheizer     043 4730, Coding:0030012
;Thursday,11,December,2014,15:09:46:64262
;VCDS Version: Release 14.10.0  Data version: 20141022
;VCID: 336EE93C52CE6EB9A29-8066

;
A01,0,
;113
A01,1,
;12.00 V
A01,2,
;StatCurStg 0
A01,3,
;11.30 V
A01,4,
;Manual
;02 N/A
;
A03,0,
;1
A03,1,
;N/A
A03,2,
;N/A
A03,3,
;N/A
A03,4,
;N/A
;
A04,0,
;0
A04,1,
;N/A
A04,2,
;N/A
A04,3,
;N/A
A04,4,
;N/A
;
A05,0,
;1
A05,1,
;N/A
A05,2,
;N/A
A05,3,
;N/A
A05,4,
;N/A
;
A06,0,
;1
A06,1,
;N/A
A06,2,
;N/A
A06,3,
;N/A
A06,4,
;N/A
;
A07,0,
;1
A07,1,
;N/A
A07,2,
;N/A
A07,3,
;N/A
A07,4,
;N/A
;
A08,0,
;250
A08,1,
;N/A
A08,2,
;N/A
A08,3,
;N/A
A08,4,
;N/A
;
A09,0,
;25
A09,1,
;25
A09,2,
;N/A
A09,3,
;N/A
A09,4,
;N/A
;
A10,0,
;1
A10,1,
;Heating
A10,2,
;N/A
A10,3,
;N/A
A10,4,
;N/A
;
A11,0,
;0
A11,1,
;N/A
A11,2,
;N/A
A11,3,
;N/A
A11,4,
;N/A
;
A12,0,
;88
A12,1,
;N/A
A12,2,
;N/A
A12,3,
;N/A
A12,4,
;N/A
;
A13,0,
;70
A13,1,
;N/A
A13,2,
;N/A
A13,3,
;N/A
A13,4,
;N/A
;
A14,0,
;82
A14,1,
;N/A
A14,2,
;N/A
A14,3,
;N/A
A14,4,
;N/A
;
A15,0,
;65
A15,1,
;N/A
A15,2,
;N/A
A15,3,
;N/A
A15,4,
;N/A
;
A16,0,
;40
A16,1,
;N/A
A16,2,
;N/A
A16,3,
;N/A
A16,4,
;N/A
;
A17,0,
;30
A17,1,
;N/A
A17,2,
;N/A
A17,3,
;N/A
A17,4,
;N/A
;
A18,0,
;60
A18,1,
;N/A
A18,2,
;N/A
A18,3,
;N/A
A18,4,
;N/A
;
A19,0,
;3
A19,1,
;N/A
A19,2,
;N/A
A19,3,
;N/A
A19,4,
;N/A
;
A20,0,
;5
A20,1,
;N/A
A20,2,
;N/A
A20,3,
;N/A
A20,4,
;N/A
;
A21,0,
;30
A21,1,
;N/A
A21,2,
;N/A
A21,3,
;N/A
A21,4,
;N/A
;
A22,0,
;3
A22,1,
;N/A
A22,2,
;N/A
A22,3,
;N/A
A22,4,
;N/A
;
A23,0,
;1
A23,1,
;N/A
A23,2,
;N/A
A23,3,
;N/A
A23,4,
;N/A
;
A24,0,
;450
A24,1,
;N/A
A24,2,
;N/A
A24,3,
;N/A
A24,4,
;N/A
;
A25,0,
;10
A25,1,
;N/A
A25,2,
;N/A
A25,3,
;N/A
A25,4,
;N/A
;
A26,0,
;600
A26,1,
;N/A
A26,2,
;N/A
A26,3,
;N/A
A26,4,
;N/A
;
A27,0,
;4
A27,1,
;N/A
A27,2,
;N/A
A27,3,
;N/A
A27,4,
;N/A
;
A28,0,
;1
A28,1,
;N/A
A28,2,
;N/A
A28,3,
;N/A
A28,4,
;N/A
;
A29,0,
;1
A29,1,
;N/A
A29,2,
;N/A
A29,3,
;N/A
A29,4,
;N/A
;
A30,0,
;0
A30,1,
;0.0 %
A30,2,
;0.0 %
A30,3,
;0.0 %
A30,4,
;OFF
;31 N/A
;
A32,0,
;1
A32,1,
;N/A
A32,2,
;N/A
A32,3,
;N/A
A32,4,
;N/A
;33 N/A
;34 N/A
;35 N/A
;36 N/A
;37 N/A
;38 N/A
;39 N/A
;
A40,0,
;
A40,1,
;ERROR:
A40,2,
;Security
A40,3,
;access
A40,4,
;required
;
A41,0,
;9984
A41,1,
;N/A
A41,2,
;N/A
A41,3,
;N/A
A41,4,
;N/A
;
A42,0,
;0
A42,1,
;N/A
A42,2,
;N/A
A42,3,
;N/A
A42,4,
;N/A
;
A43,0,
;1
A43,1,
;Yes
A43,2,
;N/A
A43,3,
;N/A
A43,4,
;N/A
;
A44,0,
;12
A44,1,
;N/A
A44,2,
;N/A
A44,3,
;N/A
A44,4,
;N/A
;
A45,0,
;88
A45,1,
;N/A
A45,2,
;N/A
A45,3,
;N/A
A45,4,
;N/A
;
A46,0,
;76
A46,1,
;N/A
A46,2,
;N/A
A46,3,
;N/A
A46,4,
;N/A
;
A47,0,
;76
A47,1,
;N/A
A47,2,
;N/A
A47,3,
;N/A
A47,4,
;N/A
;
A48,0,
;84
A48,1,
;N/A
A48,2,
;N/A
A48,3,
;N/A
A48,4,
;N/A
;
A49,0,
;88
A49,1,
;N/A
A49,2,
;N/A
A49,3,
;N/A
A49,4,
;N/A
;50 N/A
;51 N/A
;52 N/A
;53 N/A
... and so on...
```


----------

